
Language Transfer - goose847
https://www.languagetransfer.org/free-courses-1
======
devonnull
Reminds me of the Michel Thomas method, and not in a good way. Too much
narrative in English, and not quite enough of the target language.

~~~
billybuckwheat
So it's not just me? There is just an overabundance of commentary in the
lessons which distracts from learning the languages.

It would have been better if they modelled the courses more on Pimsleur than
the way they did it.

